# Black AF - Is this normal?



## BathBelle (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi,

My AF arrived last Thursday (or I am assuming it's AF).  This is my first AF since bleeding arrived whilst I on was 2WW in late September, and it is about 3 weeks late, I normally have a 37 day cycle, but this time it was about 58 days.  TMI WARNING    My concern though is the blood is black, like thick black tar and I have had a couple of black clots.  It's not enough to wear a tampon, only a panty liner.  Has anyone experienced anything like this before? I'm getting quite concerned as it has been going on now for 5 days.  AF normally only lasts 4 days and although I have been having some cramping it is not as painful as normal.  Has anyone else ever experienced this?

Belle.


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi hun, 

i wasnt in ur situation, but had similar and gp gave me antibiotics, can b an infection, go c ur gp x x


----------



## BathBelle (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks Hoping

I have an appointment with my GP on Friday for something else so I will mention it then.

Belle x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

I have had this before hun. My gp told me it was old stale blood that never got chance to come out and once its gone normal red af should be there on your next af. Hope that helps you a bit

Good look

Kelli


----------



## sweet lady (Dec 14, 2007)

This has been happening to me also for my last 3 periods. The first 3 days its really black then dark red last 2 days. I have not spoken to my dr about it either


----------



## BathBelle (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi Hoping, Kelli and Sweet lady, Thank you for your responses. 

Well I went to my GP and she said if I was a regular patient she'd tell me not to worry, but to return if it was the same next month, but given I was having IF TX she was more concerned.  I said I'd phone the clinic to see whether it was normal, but I've been comforted by a few people on here who have had something similar after a BFN so didn't bother.  The GP said if clinic said it wasn't normal to go back and she'd do some tests.

Sweet lady, given it's your 3rd AF like this, I would defo go and see your GP or phone your clinic, just in case it is an infection.  

Belle x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Good luck belle, x x x x


----------



## sweet lady (Dec 14, 2007)

OMG i definately will. I'm getting kinda worried now.


Thanks for the update


----------

